# Orlando Bloom & Miranda Kerr erwarten ein Baby



## Mandalorianer (21 Aug. 2010)

*Orlando Bloom & Miranda Kerr erwarten Baby*​
Die Blitzhochzeit nach einmonatiger Verlobungszeit von Miranda Kerr und Orlando Bloom hatte die Babygerüchte weiter angeheizt. Nun bewahrheiteten sie sich: Miranda ist im vierten Monat schwanger! Das bestätigte das Model gegenüber der spanischen Vogue. Im Januar erwarten die werdenden Eltern die Ankunft ihres ersten gemeinsamen Sprösslings. Ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird, ist bisher nicht bekannt.
Für Miranda war es anfangs gar nicht so einfach, die Schwangerschaft geheim zu halten. Die Morgenübelkeit im ersten Trimester machte ihr bei einigen Modeljobs schwer zu schaffen. „Ich erinnere mich, dass es einmal echt hart war. Es war noch zu früh, etwas zu sagen und mir ging es einfach nur entsetzlich.“ Miranda und Orlando hatten in der Vergangenheit oft über ihren Wunsch, eine Familie zu gründen, gesprochen. Die Freude dürfte nun riesengroß sein.

* Herzlichen Glückwunsch schon mal vorab!

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Geldsammler (21 Aug. 2010)

Was will man sagen außer:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2010)

erst mal Daumen halten  :thx:


----------

